# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Panic attack=heart exploding?

## Gemmy

Long time no talk. I've been having horrible panic attacks again. My only symptom is a pounding heart and it feels like something bad will happen to me. Is it just my anxiety? And can the heart really explode from beating top fast?

Sent from my N9132 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Long time no talk. I've been having horrible panic attacks again. My only symptom is a pounding heart and it feels like something bad will happen to me. Is it just my anxiety? And can the heart really explode from beating top fast?



I'm sorry for the late reply, I missed your post  :Hug: 

Hearts can take a lot before anything bad happens, and I only heard of hearts exploding from overtaking drugs that speed up the heart. Anxiety can and does make your heart beat faster but nothing at the speeds needed to explode. Benzos can help with anxiety which will help with your heart, and if you are really worried about your heart, your GP can check on the health of your heart with blood tests which will show any issues it has.

Have you tried anxiety meds before?

----------


## Rawr

My heart has been through hell for so long now with my panic disorder yet my heart is still healthy so no worries I wouldn't think! On any antidepressant & anxiety med combined?

----------

